# STOP durch Peripherieverwaltung 16# 4548



## DerPilot (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Profibus  in meinem Haus installiert der sporadisch seit einiger Zeit die CPU 315-2 PN/DP in STOP versetzt.

*Ereignis 1 von 500:  Ereignis-ID 16# 4548*
STOP durch Peripherieverwaltung 
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: RUN 
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
interner Fehler, kommendes Ereignis[/SIZE][/SIZE]


Habe schon alle  relevanten Beitraege im Forum dazu gelesen, aber noch keinen richtigen Loesungsansatz.

1. Frage wie kann ich den Stop der CPU verhindern
2. Welche Profibus Teilnehmer verursachte den Stop ?
3. Kann ich die CPU automatisch wieder anlaufen lassen ?

Gruss DerPilot


----------



## netmaster (30 Oktober 2011)

Lade mal den leeren OB86, OB82 in die CPU.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

was hängt denn am Profibus drann?
ET200S mit IM151?
Welche MLFB?


MfG


----------



## DerPilot (31 Oktober 2011)

*Austausch OB86 und OB82 erfolgt keine Besseung*

Hallo , 
es sind  folgende Slaves am Profibus: 

Slave : IM151-1 Standard PROFIBUS-Adresse : 5
Slave : IM151-1 Standard PROFIBUS-Adresse : 3
Slave : IM 153-2, Redundant PROFIBUS-Adresse : 6
Slave : IM151-1 Standard PROFIBUS-Adresse : 4
Slave : IM 153-2, Redundant PROFIBUS-Adresse : 7


Der Profibus lief bis vor vier Wochen anstandslos, was mich völlig aus dem Konzept wirft ist das die CPU immer auf Stop geht und somit die ganze Haussteuerung ausfällt. 

Ich habe  im Anhang noch mal die gestammte Profibus-Konfiguration in einer PDF mit abgelegt, vielleicht hilft das weiter.

Ich habe jetzt gerade einen Test gestartet in dem Ich die Stationen einzeln aus der Hardware Konfiguration gelöscht habe (mit Laden in die CPU) aber   die CPU  geht  ebenfalls sporadisch in STOP Zustand. 

Leider kann ich z.Z. nur eine Ferndiagnose durchführen da zwischen mir und dem Haus 10.000 km liegen. 

Also noch mal zu den Fragen 1-3, hat jemand mit den jetzigen Angaben eine Idee den   STOP  der CPU zu verhindern.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2011)

Na ja, offensichtlich fällt deine Profibusbaugruppe sporadisch aus, das sagt ja der Log aus deinem 1.Post. 
Meißt geht immer Alles, bis etwas nicht mehr will, das ist ja bei allen Ausfällen so...
Tu mal, was netmaster in Post 2 vorschlägt, dann sollte zumindest die SPS nicht mehr in Stop gehen, evt. noch den OB122.

PS: Die Maßnahme behebt nicht den Fehler, aber der Stop bleibt aus.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
kann es sein, dass die Spannungs-Versorgung deiner DP-Slaves (ggf. kurzzeitig) entweder gestört wird oder ausfällt oder möglicherweise temporär überlastet wird ? So ein bißchen deuten die weiteren Meldungen aus deinem Diagnose-Log darauf hin. 
In jedem Fall würde es dir helfen, die genannten OB's (hier aber auch auf alle Fälle den von Ralle genannten mit bedenken) im Programm einfach anzulegen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Sockenralf (31 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

dein Problem sind die IM151-1AA*03* --> die waren Müll und haben einige hier schon zur Verzweiflung getrieben --> Austauschen und du hast Ruhe


MfG


----------



## MSB (31 Oktober 2011)

Also die Meldung "Stop durch Peripherieverwaltung" lässt jetzt ansich nicht darauf schließen,
das irgendwas mit irgendwelchen Profibus-Sklaven nicht stimmt.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21897204

Pauschal würde ich eher eine "Halbdefekte" EA-Baugruppe vermuten, evtl. auch generell Probleme
mit der Stromversorgung in Form von kurzzeitígen Spannungseinbrüchen der 24V Schiene. (z.B. durch geballtes gleichzeitiges Schalten von div. Schützen o.ä. ...)

Mfg
Manuel


----------

